# Please remove



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 13, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

Well done;)
This will make your SV machine work waaay less than the sink!


----------



## weedeater (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks good and should work well for you.  I ended up cutting the top on my cooler mod so I could peak if I wanted to.  

Weedeater


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 13, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 13, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 13, 2018)

Maybe you could use a $6.00 Styrofoam cooler and split the lid.
:)

Looks pretty neat. Glad it's working out.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 13, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like a great mod!
Al


----------

